# I need somthing low carb!!



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Im tryin the low carb thing and need somthing new.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry i posted in the wrong forum I was going for the recipes forum.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

cut the salt out two


----------



## ubekewl454 (Mar 6, 2010)

*cutout salt??*

Why would you want to cut out salt? Salt is one of the minerals that your body needs. I know what the doctors say but Salt has no effect on your blood pressure or heart diesease.


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

eat deer or nilgai jerky. well and a beer, but no beer for you.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Low cab means fuel injection. Right?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Low Carb*

Don't remember measurements Couple blocks Cream cheese room temp/Whipping cream/Splenda/box of sugarfree Jello your choice.Whip it up with mixer and put in fridge tell set.Or use same with packet of gelatin and Hershey coco unsweet of course. Instead of Jello .Kind like cheese cake...CVA34


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have recently (last 6 months or so, including the holidays and hunting season with lots of beer and crown) lost 40 lbs on the low/no carb deal. One of the things that I am doing is protein shakes. Basically vanilla whey protein (2 lb tubs from WalMart or Target) and skim milk. I also add frozen fruit, peanut butter or bananas to the shakes. I have a small single serving blender that works great. One thing of note is that I only use 1/2 of the scoop that comes in the whey protein. It really tastes good, especially with a splenda or other sweetner added. Once you get away from the carbs, the protein really curbs your appetite. I can tell when I have eaten carbs (sometimes a Whataburger #2 special just jumps on me) as my appetite will really spike, but then in a day or so on the protein it really slacks off. Good luck and stay away from sugar, flour and starches. Cheese, meat and eggs are your friend along with the shakes.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks man i lost 10 lbs but im still workin on it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Try brown rice (no potato or white rice) and eat more fish or turkey. Yes, stay away from sugar, sweet stuffs, and white bread.


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> I have recently (last 6 months or so, including the holidays and hunting season with lots of beer and crown) lost 40 lbs on the low/no carb deal. One of the things that I am doing is protein shakes. Basically vanilla whey protein (2 lb tubs from WalMart or Target) and skim milk. I also add frozen fruit, peanut butter or bananas to the shakes. I have a small single serving blender that works great. One thing of note is that I only use 1/2 of the scoop that comes in the whey protein. It really tastes good, especially with a splenda or other sweetner added. Once you get away from the carbs, the protein really curbs your appetite. I can tell when I have eaten carbs (sometimes a Whataburger #2 special just jumps on me) as my appetite will really spike, but then in a day or so on the protein it really slacks off. Good luck and stay away from sugar, flour and starches. Cheese, meat and eggs are your friend along with the shakes.


Just remember that if you're trying to get into a ketogenic state, the lactose from milk and the fructose from the fruit can kick you out of it. You might be better off adding a little extra whey and using water. Might not taste quite as good but if you're using skim milk anyways you shouldn't have a problem. If you don't want to cut the milk out, think about using full fat milk as fat is the prime energy source when you cut out carbs.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

I've been on a low carb high protein diet since Jan. I'm down 37lbs. I've been getting ready to have gastric bybass surgery later this month. my wife and I have been drinking a meal replacement shake for breakfast and lunch and then having a regular dinner consisting of baked chicken, fish, well different kinds of meats and some greens. Between meals we would snack on jerky, cheese, pork skins, deli sliced turkey and chicken. It helps so much when you have someone or a group off friends to do it, thats what my wife and a friend of hers are doing kinda like the biggest loser thing. Do some searching on the web for low carb ideas theres tons a different dishes you can try. Good luck and stay motivated. Like i tell my wife "Little by Little"!


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is a low carb recipe I found and modified.

1 lb ground beef
1 Jar of pasta sauce
16 oz 2% Cottage cheese
1 egg
8 oz Mozzarella Cheese shredded
2 Zucchini
1/4 t. oregano 
Black Pepper

Lightly spray a 13 X 9 oven pan
Preheat oven to 350 degrees
Slice Zucchini into 1/8 inch slices long ways.( I used a vegetable peeler.)
Rinse zucchini slices and lightly salt
Brown ground beef and cook in pasta sauce and spices.
In a separate bowl, mix Cottage Cheese, Mozzarella, and egg.
In Oven pan, lay down a layer of zucchini slices.
Put down a layer of meat sauce, and a layer of cheese mix.
Start next layer of zucchini slices, and repeat until the pan is full.
Top with remaining meat sauce and some mozzarella.
Bake 30 min. let cool about 10 min.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I had some health problems May of 2010. Dr put me on numerous meds & near killed me (blood pressure dropped to 75/50), & I got dizzy every time I tried to stand up. 

Wife told me, no more sugar or salt , no fried stuff, no Blue Bell & no 'white stuff' at all. We switch to wheat/whole grain everything (pasta, bread, pretzels, tortillas, etc). I have lost 63 lbs. to date & only take 1 pill a day (Lipitor). A still drink a beer or two, however I do drink 4 - 8 margaritas a day... Six monthes ago, the Dr. was amazed, yet still told me that I need to stop drinking & smoking... I told her to KMA & stop pressing her luck. I now weigh 180 lbs. and my BP is a pretty steady 124/80.

Switch to wheat, I think that is the key... IMHO. Stay away from anything that has been 'processed'.


----------



## Borabora (Jan 9, 2011)

Google search miracle noodles.... Pretty good, no carbs, no cal, no fat, all fiber.


----------

